# DPS officers bust largest indoor marijuana-growing operation



## FruityBud (Dec 19, 2008)

Department of Public Safety officers uncovered Thursday what they call the largest indoor hydroponics marijuana-growing operation they've ever seen.

Members of the DPS Gang Task Force took David White, 31, into custody late Thursday afternoon.

Officers said the chemical engineer was growing dozens of marijuana plants inside his home near Gilbert and University Roads in Mesa.

"This is a very intricate operation, there are timers for water and lighting systems," said Detective Michelle Vancy of DPS.

Officers said they were led to White while conducting a separate investigation into gang activity.

"Throughout the investigation all arrows continued to point to White," Vancy said.  "He was a heavy-hitter supplier for dealers."

Neighbors who lived near White, who refused to discuss the situation on camera, called him a very quiet neighbor who seemed to have a lot of people coming to his home at all hours of the day.

"It looks like this operation has been going on for several years," Vancy said.

Vancy also said he the operation could have made anywhere between $5,000 and $10,000 per month.

White now faces several felony charges related to production, including sale and possession of drugs, along with a weapon charge.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/4wxtn7*


----------



## twitch (Dec 19, 2008)

Interesting, I know people who live in that area of the country.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 19, 2008)

So what did he do Wrong?
1. He was known to Gang.    Never Belong to a Gang or be friend with thos Idiots
2. He was a heavy-hitter supplier for dealers."
3. Neighbors said a lot of people coming to his home at all hours of the day.

It was all about Money money..

Things like this make MMJ Look BAD again..  Keep it small for Urself and U be fine,   growing for Profit, then asking for Trouble....


----------



## twitch (Dec 19, 2008)

Just what I was going to say
Money is the root of all evil I believe some body said once or twice

And the people I mentioned fit none of those categories if they did I wouldn't know them


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 19, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> So what did he do Wrong?
> 1. He was known to Gang.    Never Belong to a Gang or be friend with thos Idiots
> 2. He was a heavy-hitter supplier for dealers."
> 3. Neighbors said a lot of people coming to his home at all hours of the day.
> ...


he of course was trying to make money i assume,which there is nothing wrong with that.but he did go the wrong way about it.I said this once before ill argue for it again,just as farmers produce corn for the ppl that want it,the same should go for chronic.i wouldnt recommend going large scale unless its a legitamite buisness.until then keep it small for yourself and your friends.there is nothing wrong with making a little bit of money.granted growing for personal is much better for less association with the law,but as long as you do it right there is nothing wrong with making a few bucks.maybe 1000 a month would be rather well without attracting to much attention.hell you can get rid of that to 1 guy a month.and its all profit.whats wrong with making that kind of easy money?

EDIT:also the largest they have seen? doesnt sound that large,and intricate hahaha with timers??? im sure at least over half the population of this site uses timers as well.so better watch out or they will bust your "intricate op"


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 19, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> Department of Public Safety officers uncovered Thursday what they call the largest indoor hydroponics marijuana-growing operation they've ever seen.
> 
> Officers said the chemical engineer was growing dozens of marijuana plants inside his home near Gilbert and University Roads in Mesa.
> 
> "This is a very intricate operation, there are timers for water and lighting systems," said Detective Michelle Vancy of DPS.


 
LMFAO... dozens of marijuanna plants... so he had a couple dozen, eh?... around 24?...

well... my table ALONE has 32 plants in it... along with about 70 or so seedlings/clones/motherplants/males/etc. growing all over the house!

lol... I guess if you don't do EVERYTHING manually, you are considered to be a high-tech opperation employing "timers"... what a bunch of morons....:holysheep:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 19, 2008)

> I guess if you don't do EVERYTHING manually, you are considered to be a high-tech opperation employing "timers



The more sophisticated they make the operation out to be, the more "cunning" the grower looks.


----------



## twitch (Dec 19, 2008)

When I first read it here I checked the paper to see if it was some sort of a joke I have to admit. 
Only thing I can say is Mesa is, or was a very Morman city at one time, other than that it is a rather strange story.


----------



## valley of the spun (Dec 20, 2008)

This bust went down in my neighborhood actually. A friend recorded the news for me and we managed to find the homes location based on the footage. Im gonna see what equipment might be for sale since police around hear dont seem to care about confiscating things. And as far as Mesa being largely a mormon population this is true or atleast once was. It certainly has grown but I think the police hear are still mostly mormon.


----------



## AzLaker (Dec 21, 2008)

They said it was gang activity......right. The cops said they smell weed as soon as the pulled up in front of the house. If he had traffic at his home at all hours, you know it was a neighbor who called the police.

AzLaker


----------



## Hydra-Know (Dec 21, 2008)

All I can say is IT'S HIS OWN DAMN FAULT! What an idiot... loose lips sinks ships! 2 thumbs down for that guy


----------

